# Tacky Lights



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

My DW and I were at JC Penney of all places the other day and on the discount shelf were several strings of the cutest frog lights. We both looked at each other and said "for the trailer"......
so we got to wondering what everyone else may string for lights?....we love doing the tacky light thing although they usually are more cute than tacky...

What, if any, do you all hang?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Another thread covered this same topic - you might want to do a search on 'cheesy'









We have Moose Lights.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

We have parrots and palm trees.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Our last camper had long ago seen its better days. We called it the trailer trash or pig pen of the campground. So we still have the string of pigs to hang from the awning.
Lawton


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We have had dragonflys, but it's getting kind of difficult to keep from messing them up in storage (seem to be fragile). Last year, we had these metal lights with star cutouts on them. For Christmas, my MIL gave us a set of Coleman Lantern lights. I really like them, but could use another set to reach the entire length of the awning. I need to get them out and see just how long they are, but it usually takes at least 2 strings to reach. Has anyone seen these or know where I can buy a set? I think my MIL bought them in Michigan on vacation last year.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Might not be the same but try these at cheesylights.com

Lantern lights

They have two types one is the flickering light and the other is not. They might have others but I saw these and stopped looking. Lots of lights.

drifter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We do not have any. But I was a nice setup with rope lighting.

Thor


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Drifter said:


> Might not be the same but try these at cheesylights.com
> 
> Lantern lights
> 
> ...


Thanks, but ours are "authentic" Coleman lanterns. Look like mini's of the real thing, even have the logo on each one. I've never seen them anywhere, not even on their web-site. I do like the ones in the link, though. I once thought of getting those!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

DW just got a string of pink flamingos. I never imagined we'd be able to find any, but somehow she did.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Might not be the same but try these at cheesylights.com
> ...


Try Target - click this link


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, I like those Target-Colemans. We have cheesy little plastic laterns, but they do the job just fine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have something, used them once. Attracted to many bugs and they have been buried ever since. Little girls do not like bugs!

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We don't have a lot of bugs out west -- no fire ants, no cockroaches, no lightening bugs (bummer, I like lightening bugs). We do have mesquitos, but they are pretty much isolated to those areas around water. Also we have common house flys and, of course, in the mountains, we have no-see-ums during early June. With the lights lit, we will see a few moths, but that's about it. So having lights around the camp is rather pleasant. We had no rain/snow for most of the winter, but our spring (at least in the PNW) has been pretty wet, so this could stack up to be a banner mesquito year.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Had some really neat globe lights (red, white and blue) for our pop up and they almost all broke in a bad storm (unexpected) at Table Rock lake last year. Now we have the 25rss and haven't purchased new lights yet since it doesn't look like there is a convenient place to plug them in! There isn't an outlet on either side of the awning (it's by the outside stove). Anyone have a suggestion? Don't want to string extension cords when we have the girls and other kids running around--just seems too unsafe!

Tina

by the way, both my girls (6 and 8) love bugs! Try bringing bug catchers and those "lightening bug lanterns" and even girls will get into bugs!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DW is looking to buy some outdoor lights for our awning, too. BTW, where do y'all plug them in if there's not an outlet near the side of the awning? (Outback is not here, can't look at it right now). Extension cords? I'm with Tina, here; don't really want uneccessary cords mixing in with the kids, if you know what I mean.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all

Hot peppers and tobasco bottles here. they match the Tobasco appron and oven mitts. The group we camp with has given me the title of " Chillie King" so I guess it fits.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we have had 3 different sets.
1- coke cola bottles with the polar bears, they were not brite enough.
2 - tiki lights, owl patern, gave them to the lady that bought our popup.
3 - mini red white and blue cluster lights







, still have em.
now we want the rope lights, red white and blue of course







.

darrel


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

We have a set of Polaris Snowmobile lights for our awning. Each snowmobile is about 4 inches long and about 20 of them on the string. They never fail to get a comment or two from passers by.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Pink Flamingos here, we even have a matching wind weather vane with 3 dancing flamingos.

Big Iron


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Heddon fishing lure lights and rope lights.

Plus hang my 2 American flags and Canadian flag up.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

We only have Tiki lights at this time. However, I need help to find some "Bull Elk" string lights. I noticed some deer, moose, and bear lights, but no elk lights. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks - 
Rich


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

We have Chinese lanterns and set of chili peppers that are in Mardi Gras colors (purple green and gold), since we are from New Orleans, that I am only allowed to put up during Mardi Gras...........







my DW and kids seem to hate them for some reason.









For the most part we have a set of those bronze colored globe lights........

I always enjoy walking around the camp ground looking the lights other people have.... Its the thing to do!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know about any hanging lights but I know that when camping some of us get pretty lit up.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I don't know about any hanging lights but I know that when camping some of us get pretty lit up.
> [snapback]37728[/snapback]​


I want to go camping with you....









Gary


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

Ours are homemade. You take a string of outdoor Christmas lights and over each light is placed an empty plastic coolaide container. They light up like luminairies. They are quite pretty/tacky. Your choice. We saw campers in the past with these lights and decided to make our own. You take the empty coolaide containers and drill a hole in the bottom and you are ready to go. Give it a try.

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's a good link for y'all

Cheesy Lights!!

This guy has alot of good stuff.









As for me, boring colored globes







I'm gonna use that link now


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Here's a good link for y'all
> 
> Cheesy Lights!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, What a great site! I now know what the lights I have that I bought 13 years ago are called. (Hootinany Barn Dance or something like that) and it seems like the hunt for the perfect lights would be more fun than actually getting them so I'm taking my time to decide which ones to buy next...


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

We have kitty lights my wife got them on or first camping trip together.As a matter of fact Buddy is sittin on my lap as I am typing this, Kitty is up stairs keeping a eye on the kids [hint my name]we like are cats.


----------

